# Defekt an Stern- Dreieck Schaltung   ->   Fehlersuche



## plc_typ (3 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte heute einen Defekt an einer Stern - Dreieckschaltung (400kW Asynchronantrieb).
Befand mich bei der Inbetriebnahme und hatte den Antrieb auch bereits 3mal zugeschaltet,
auf Nenndrehzahl hochgezogen und in Dreieck geschaltet.
Beim vierten Mal lief der Antrieb ebenfalls tadellos hoch, als er dann in Dreieck schalten
sollte gab es einen großen Knall, die NSHV flog raus.
Fehlerbild ist wie folgt, Stern- und Dreiecksschütz haben starke Schmauchspuren. Beide mir
ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Für mich sieht es danach aus als ob das Dreiecksschütz zuschaltete obwohl das Sternschütz
noch nicht abgefallen war. Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe ist, wie das passieren kann.
Die schütze sind Hardwareseitig verriegelt und im SPS Programm habe ich eine Verzögerung
von Stern zu Dreieck von 200ms. 

Bei den Schützen handelt es sich um Siemens Sirius.


Hattet Ihr schon mal so einen Fall oder wisst Ihr was da passiert sein könnte?



Gruß Florian


----------



## Crack123 (3 Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Meinst du mit Hardwareseitig Hilfskontakte der Schütze oder eine Mechanische Verriegelung ?

Das gleiche hatten wir bei einem Druckluftkompressor auch, allerdings wird dort der Stern / Dreieckschütz mit einem Zeitrelais geschaltet ( Wechselkontakt ) auch da gingen die NH Sicherungen kaputt Allerdings nur 250A

Bei Hilfskontakten würde ich es mir so erklären das der Dreieckschütz angesteuert wurde ( eventuell Hilfskontakt def. oder schlecht ) und noch mit sagen wir genug Schwung zumachte das er trotz abgefallenen Sternschütz noch die Kontakte schloss.


mfg


----------



## plc_typ (3 Dezember 2013)

Mit Hardware Verriegelung meine ich eine Verriegelung durch die Hilfskontakte der Lastschütze.


----------



## Crack123 (3 Dezember 2013)

Nun wie gesagt, ein Hilfskontakt vieleicht kaputt ?

Teilweise hat Siemens Schützreihen die eher mehr schlecht als recht waren....!

In unserem großen Hallenkran sind bei den Lastschützen zb. überall mechanische Verriegelungen eingebaut.


----------



## ducati (3 Dezember 2013)

Die Frage ist, schliesst der Hilfskontakt u.U. eher, als die Lastkontakte öffnen? Wer weiss das schon...

Gruß.


----------



## plc_typ (3 Dezember 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, schliesst der Hilfskontakt u.U. eher, als die Lastkontakte öffnen? Wer weiss das schon...
> 
> Gruß.



Das habe ich ja auch befürchtet, deshalb habe ich ja die 200ms Umschaltverzögerung rein gemacht.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2013)

200ms kommt mir bei den Baugrössen sehr knapp vor.
Wie werden die Lastschütze von der SPS geschaltet?
Hast du RC bzw. Varistoren an den Schützspulen dran?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## plc_typ (3 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 200ms kommt mir bei den Baugrössen sehr knapp vor.
> Wie werden die Lastschütze von der SPS geschaltet?
> Hast du RC bzw. Varistoren an den Schützspulen dran?
> 
> ...




Nichts dergleichen (Solange das Lasschütz nichts intern hat). Ansteuerung wie folgt:
24V DC DO -> Koppelrelais -> 230V Lastschütz


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Dezember 2013)

Bei Stern-Dreieck gibt es auch noch die "günstige" und "ungünstige" Anschlussvariante, siehe:
http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TQ/TQ2NDgzAAAA_24499345_Tools/CD_FE_III_001_DE.pdf

Die Siemens Y-D Kombinationen (zumindest bis 75 kW) haben meist eine Umschaltpause von 50 ms. Je nachdem wie stark der Motor belastet ist und dieser in der Umschaltpause mit der Drehzahl abfällt, kann sich eine zu lange Umschaltpause auch ungünstig auswirken.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2013)

Was passiert wenn dein Koppelrelais hängen bleibt?
Simple 6,3mm Koppelrelais halten absolut nicht lang bei so großen Schützspulen.
Besonders wenn kein Varistor oder Ähnliches vorhanden ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## plc_typ (4 Dezember 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei Stern-Dreieck gibt es auch noch die "günstige" und "ungünstige" Anschlussvariante, siehe:
> http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/TQ/TQ2NDgzAAAA_24499345_Tools/CD_FE_III_001_DE.pdf
> 
> Die Siemens Y-D Kombinationen (zumindest bis 75 kW) haben meist eine Umschaltpause von 50 ms. Je nachdem wie stark der Motor belastet ist und dieser in der Umschaltpause mit der Drehzahl abfällt, kann sich eine zu lange Umschaltpause auch ungünstig auswirken.



Sehr guter Link, danke! Habe es auch bereits überprüft, wir haben hier zum Glück die "günstige" Variante verdrahtet.




Blockmove schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn dein Koppelrelais hängen bleibt?
> Simple 6,3mm Koppelrelais halten absolut nicht lang bei so großen Schützspulen.
> Besonders wenn kein Varistor oder Ähnliches vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...



Die Verriegelung ist ja nach den Koppelrelais im 230V Kreis. Für mein Verständnis soll diese Verriegelung doch genau bei solchen 
defekten greifen um einen gefährlichen Schaltzustand zu verhindern.


----------



## holgermaik (4 Dezember 2013)

Hallo PLC_Typ.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch:TOOL:. Lt. Siemens gibt es nur alle 1 Million Schaltzyklen eine Fehlschaltung von Hilfsschaltern. Du bist dann wohl der 
1 000 001.
Spass beiseite.
In der Grösse ist eine mechanische Verriegelung nicht mehr möglich. Ich nehme an, du hast ein 160kW Schütz verbaut. (mindestens!)
Eventuell ist dir ein voreilender Hilsschalter untergekommen. Bitte mal nachsehen.
Da ich sowas auch schon hatte, nutze ich beide 1. seitlichen Öffner in Reihe vom Sternschütz. 
Grüsse Holger


----------



## plc_typ (4 Dezember 2013)

hallo holgermaik,
das mit den 1 Mio Schaltzyklen habe ich auch soeben gelesen, bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einer Doku die
Anzugs- und Abfallzeiten offenbart.

Ich habe Für Netz- und Dreiecksschütz jeweils 250kW Schütze verbaut, das Sternschütz hat 110kW, unnötig
zu erwähnen das der Schaden ganz schön ins Geld geht.
Bei den Hilfskontakten bin ich mir recht sicher das sie nacheilend sind, habe im nach hinein die Schütze "trocken"
also ohne Last getestet. Habe Zuerst Stern geschaltet, danach Dreick und erst dann Stern abfallen lassen, es war
hörbar das nacheinander geschaltet wird.


Ich Frage mich jetzt, was sollte geändert werden um so etwas in Zukunft zu verhindern? Koppelrelais gegen 
Halbleiterrelais tauschen? Varistoren einbauen? Ansteuerung ändern?


----------



## holgermaik (4 Dezember 2013)

Varistoren sind in einigen Schützen schon drin. Mal ins Typdatenblatt schauen.
Koppelrelais oder Halbleiterrelais macht bei deiner Fehlerbeschreibung keinen Unterschied, da ja die elektrische Verriegelung der Schütze versagt hat.
Wo sind den deine Hilfsschalter montiert seitlich oder oben drauf. Wenn oben als Block mit 4 Schaltern oder 4 einzene Schalter.
Lt. Siemens ist es auch nicht zulässig mehr als 4 Öffner in Summe am Schütz zu betreiben. 



> Ich Frage mich jetzt, was sollte geändert werden um so etwas in Zukunft zu verhindern? Koppelrelais gegen
> Halbleiterrelais tauschen? Varistoren einbauen? Ansteuerung ändern?



Ich würde seitliche Hilfsschalter benutzen. Einen links und einen rechts jeweils in der ersten Ebene und diese in Reihe schalten.
Eventuell wäre auch ein Sanftanlaufgerät die bessere Wahl. Treibt den Preis allerdings deutlich.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch Stern-Dreieck-Zeitrelais für die Umschaltung.
Bei den Schützen empfiehlt sich eine gegenseitige *mechanische* Verriegelung.
Die meisten Hilfskontakte bei großen Schützen sind nicht zwangsgeführt. Somit hast du damit nur bedingte Sicherheit.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 Dezember 2013)

plc_typ schrieb:


> Habe Zuerst Stern geschaltet, danach Dreick und erst dann Stern abfallen lassen, es war
> hörbar das nacheinander geschaltet wird.



Ich hoffe, dass das nur ein Satzstellungsfehler ist..

1. Sternschütz Ein
2. Netzschütz Ein
3. Hochlaufzeit
4. Sternschütz Aus
5. kurze Umschaltzeit
6. Dreieckschütz Ein

Wenn dein Dreieckschütz reinkommt, wenn das Sternschütz noch drin ist, fliegt dir die NSHV nochmal raus.. 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Matze001 (4 Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube der TE will damit sagen das er eine bewusste Fehlansteuerung durchgeführt hat und deutlich 
zu vernehmen war das dennoch zunächst das Stern-Schütz anfällt und dann das Dreieck-Schütz einfällt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## yörg (10 Dezember 2013)

Wird doch einfach nur ausgehen oder?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Kann es sein das die Drehrichtung nicht berücksichtigt ist ?

Stern Links und Dreieck rechts ?

Bram van Berkel


----------



## plc_typ (16 Dezember 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der TE will damit sagen das er eine bewusste Fehlansteuerung durchgeführt hat und deutlich
> zu vernehmen war das dennoch zunächst das Stern-Schütz anfällt und dann das Dreieck-Schütz einfällt.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Richtig!





de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann es sein das die Drehrichtung nicht berücksichtigt ist ?
> 
> ...




Nein, hat ja zuvor 3 mal tadellos gestartet!



So wie es mittlerweile aussieht hat das Sternschütz geklebt und da die Hilfskontakte
wie bereits erwähnt nicht zwangsgeführt sind war auch die Verriegelung ausgehebelt.
So konnte es zum Kurzschluss kommen.


----------



## Toki0604 (3 Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen habe, 
hast du ja bereits alles was gängig ist geprüft.
Ich bin ja auch ein Freund davon es möglichst selbst
hin zu bekommen. Aber in diesem Fall würde ich
persönlich bei Siemens anrufen und denen den
Vorfall erklären. Die werden bei dem Preis einer
solcher Kombination wahrscheinlich nicht sofort
kostenlos raus kommen, aber ein Systemtechniker 
wird sich sicherlich telefonisch darum kümmern. 
Dabei können sich aber vielleicht ganz andere bisher 
nicht bedachte Aspekte auftun. 
Vor allem könnte sich heraus stellen das alles richtig
war und du eine Gewährleistung auf Kulanz bekommst.
Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert. 
Ich habe mit dem Service bei Siemens bisher sehr gute
Erfahrungen gemacht und Kulanz war kein Problem. 

Gruß,  Toki


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Interessehalbe,

Läuft der Stern Dreieck wieder ?
Und wenn ja, was hast du dann rausgefunden ?

Mir würde auch der Schutz rund um das Motor interessieren. In welche Art und weise ist das Motor geschützt (Welche Kennlinie Sicherung, Thermische Einstellung, oder Motorschutzschalter.
Und dann natürlich auch die Nenndaten des Motors.

Bram.


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2014)

Zu der mechanischen Verriegelung hätte ich auch noch eine Anekdote.
Vor drei Wochen habe ich einen Stern/Dreieck Ventilator (690V/740A) in Betrieb genommen. Sterndreieck Zeitrelais -> Drei Benedikt&Jäger Schütze mechanisch gegeneinander Verriegelt.

Zwei Wochen hat das tadellos funktioniert.
Ventilator läuft hoch 1300A, nach 30sek fällt der Strom massiv ab und nach 35sek geht der Sternschütz raus und der Dreieckschütz rein. Das Zeitrelais hatte keine einstellbare Umschalttotzeit.

Dann war ein wichtiger Test mit echtem Rauch und Wärme und nix ging mehr.
Ventilator lief normal an. 1300A alles okay.
Nach 30sek fällt der Strom massiv ab, und nach 35 Sekunden hatte ich auf einmal 0A (Drehzahl fiel stark ab) aber immernoch Spannung auf dem Messgerät, nach >40sek ist Einspeiseschalter rausgeflogen.

Wenn da alle auf einen warten fängt man dann an unstrukturiert den Fehler zu suchen. Erst hab ich gedacht der Dreiecksschütz ist zu früh gekommen, dann dass ich die Laufschaufeln schon im Stern vorgefahren hätte. etc. etc.

Der Fehler war dann aber ein ganz anderer. 
Beim umschalten von Stern auf Dreieck war der Sternschütz noch nicht ganz ausgeklinkt als der Dreieckschütz schon rein wollte. Also hatte keiner von beiden dann den Kreis geschlossen und der Motor verlor stark an drehzahl bis der Sternschütz dann ganz rausrutschte und die Mechanik den Dreieckschütz reinschnalzen lies. Dann war die Drehzahl aber schon so tief dass der Hauptschalter flog.

Der Schützenhersteller hat dann darauf verwiesen dass der Abstand zwischen Abfall Stern zu Anzug Dreieck auf 100ms erhöht werden sollte. Das hat dann auch funktioniert (anderes Relais eingebaut).

Ich frag mich aber jetzt, ob ich das überhaupt in den nächsten Projekten so weiterführen soll. Ich könnte ja die ganze Stern/Dreieck anfahrerei auf der SPS machen, dann kann ich wirklich alles einstellen. Bei so großen Massen wären ja auch 500ms Umschaltzeit kein Problem. Spricht was im Zusammenhang mit PB/PN ET200s RemoteIOs wohl dagegen?

mfG René


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 März 2014)

Ich würde sagen dass man die Stern Dreieck Relais nur verwendet wenn man keine SPS hat.
Meiner Meinung nach spricht nichts dagegen das aus der SPS zu machen.

Was natürlich wichtig ist die elektrische Verriegelung gegenseitig von Stern und Dreieck Relais zu machen.
Mechanische Verriegelung hat ja Problemen mit direkt umschalten. spricht aber nichts dagegen die zusätzlich auch noch dazu zu machen.

Wie macht ihr eigentlich die Schutz vom Motorkreis ?

Klassisch mit NH-Sicherungen und separates Thermisches Relais (im Motorwicklung oder Fasen Wicklung)?

Oder auch mit Motorschutzschalter ?.

DVH


----------



## acid (3 März 2014)

Wenn vorhanden machen wir das immer über die SPS, es spricht wohl nichts dagegen. Stern-Dreieck-Relais machen nur bei sehr kleinen oder rein elektromechanischen Steuerungen Sinn.

NH-Sicherungen für Motoren setzen wir nicht mehr ein, wenn dann ein Leistungsschalter und zusätzlich eine Thermoüberwachung oder Thermorelais. Für Motoren mit ungewöhnlichem Anlaufverhalten auch gerne die Siemens 3RR2 Überwachungsrelais, die haben auch den Vorteil, dass das Instandhaltungspersonal auf einen Blick sieht wie viel Strom der Motor zieht. Für alle "Kleinmotoren" in der Regel fertige Motorstarter mit Motorschutzschalter auf Sammelschiene.


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2014)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr eigentlich die Schutz vom Motorkreis ?
> 
> Klassisch mit NH-Sicherungen und separates Thermisches Relais (im Motorwicklung oder Fasen Wicklung)?
> 
> Oder auch mit Motorschutzschalter ?



Ich hab n normalen Leistungsschalter. Der Motor wird über die sps geschützt, da Brandlüftung. Will heissen im Ernstfall fährt der bis er schmilzt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen René



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> ..Dann war ein wichtiger Test mit echtem Rauch und Wärme und nix ging mehr...





de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ..Wie macht ihr eigentlich die Schutz vom Motorkreis ?..


Entrauchungsventilatoren bekommen garkeinen Motorschutz. Die laufen bis zum bitteren Ende. Also nur NH-Sicherungen.

Oh, hatte vollmis letzten Beitrag garnicht gelesen, sorry.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (4 März 2014)

vollmi schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen hat das tadellos funktioniert.
> 
> ...
> 
> Dann war ein wichtiger Test mit echtem Rauch und Wärme und nix ging mehr.



Bauen die Schweizer jetzt schon den Berliner Flughafen zu Ende?? Das kann ja nur schief gehen..ROFLMAO 

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## de vliegende hollander (5 März 2014)

Ach so, Entrauchungsventilator..
Ja, so ähnlich haben wir Notölpumpen in Betrieb. Die melden nur thermisch aber lösen nicht aus. Fahrt auch bis er sterbt.

Als Schutz für Schweranlauf oder Sterndreieck haben die bei uns mal gerne Klassisch geschützt.
Bin selbst auch mehr vor der variant : Motorschutzschalter auf Sammelschienen.

DVH


----------

